# Bloody Tradesmen!



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not my first thread, and probably not my last! But why do none of them care?

Just had a guy to fix a dripping mixer tap in the kitchen - the cold water would drip. He's stopped the dripping, but now you have to turn the tap towards you to open it! (the knobs have a point bit, so a bit irritating).

Unfortunately I wasn't there. 

So just a rant really... Why do they not care? This isn't the first time we've had similar issues. Seems that no-one has any pride.

I wish it was an isolated case, but almost every tradesman (apart from 1 excellent plasterer) and even our "maintenance" guys at work will do half arsed jobs. Seems to be more so on smaller things that you know they just don't want to do (such as a dripping tap)




Rant over.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless the tradesman comes highly recommended by someone you know then it’s all a leap of faith I’m afraid


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

He was... Think we used him earlier in the year for radiators.

Just had this message from the Mrs

_"there was water leaking from somewhere after he'd done so he just said must be coming from isolator valve so tightened it up. Something else to worry about now. Absolutely ****ing sick of it!!!"_


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Silly question but why not change the valve yourself? 10 minute job.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I'm at work now, so not sure exactly where she means? To me, the valve would indicate under the sink....

We've had arguments in the past about me doing things, so it's easier just to let her get someone in. 

On a few occassions now, I've had to finish the job....

Funnily enough, she did ask me the other week if I'd think about fixing the tap myself. I just told her to let this guy do it that her parents know :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

He's fitted a hot water cartridge to your cold water side. Muppet.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I had two dislodged roof ridge tiles in the storms last weekend - i called 5 companies between 9am and 9:30 on Saturday, left messages and not one had the decency to reply , even if just to say too busy or too small at job etc

Tried another five on Monday , two no answer, two were busy until March and the last one came out same day; said he'd need a scaffolding quote and came back Tuesday afternoon with £440. Given he felt he needed/wanted scaffolding that probably wasnt too bad. However...

Tuesday a.m. i saw some guys working down the street, went out to have a chat; they came and fixed the tiles within an hour of me spotting them for £100,

We have a UK shortage of trades people, so less for us to choose from when we need them and none seem short of work - means the better ones can pick n choose their jobs I suppose.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> He's fitted a hot water cartridge to your cold water side. Muppet.


I wondered if it was that, or put a cartridge in "backwards".... As I say, I'm not there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> He's fitted a hot water cartridge to your cold water side. Muppet.


Just going back through messages the Mrs had sent earlier...

_"(He) Reckons valve for hot water tap been put on cold. Probably not cut out for the pressure of the cold and he said more crap comes through cold"_

Sounds like he was preparing himself for any questions such as "why do we have to turn it the other way now?"


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> I wondered if it was that, or put a cartridge in "backwards".... As I say, I'm not there


The cartridges have a blue or red plastic end to them so you don't mix them up. Matey needs a rocket. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not all trade are bad…but I too seem to be able to seek them out. Have had to have a gate pillar rebuilt twice from the footings up. A long section of wall, the mortar is disintegrating, the mix looks to have been very ‘interesting’. I’ve just taken down a large section of skimmed wall we had done it was just terrible, had completely failed to bond as they couldn’t be othered to PVA before hand. It wasn’t flat, it had gouges and lumps a 5 year old honestly could have done better. 

I’m at the stage of I will have a go at anything now as can’t be doing with the let downs, the poor quality of work and ultimately at the end of the day it’s a kick in the nuts to have to pay for the privilege of shoddy work, especially when the charges are as high as they are.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The cartridges have a blue or red plastic end to them so you don't mix them up. Matey needs a rocket. :thumb:


I've just been googling, and noticed a lot of them are colour coded...

If it annoys me more than expected, I may consider taking apart and having a look.... Maybe he's done it the "correct" way, and it was "wrong" before. Can't see how it was wrong, as it was a brand new tap when we had the kitchen done 4-5 years ago!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

They're easy to take apart. You'll be raging when you do. 😁


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Apart from anything that needs by law to be certified/worked on, I literally do everything myself because of this.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> They're easy to take apart. You'll be raging when you do. 😁


Kinda wish I had, but honestly, wasn't sure how "complex" the internals would be. Are they generic cartridges?

Just had another message from the Mrs

"Well he reckoned hot water one was on originally because the plastic was red???"

She's not seen the new one as she was out walking the dog, so will ask her mum.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> Kinda wish I had, but honestly, wasn't sure how "complex" the internals would be. Are they generic cartridges?


They're not all the same. Easiest way is to take the old one to screwfix or plumbers merchant and let them identify it for you.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Wonder if blue is in the hot tap then?

Can't remember if the plumber who helped fit the kitchen asked us at the time how we wanted the taps to open. Either way, both how and hold open by pushing them away from you.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> They're not all the same. Easiest way is to take the old one to screwfix or plumbers merchant and let them identify it for you.


Will see if he left the old one and take a look..


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I get the opposite, where my father in law is an ex builder so tells my wife over the phone how to do a job and all of a sudden I am and expert in said field and able to tackle the job on my own. 

To be fair I'm a bit of a perfectionist and when Iv had trademan in Iv normally been unhappy with their work. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m having a wood burner fitted this week and the chap doing it is top notch.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be raging purely for the inconvenience of the matter.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

We had a plumber to fit 2 radiators earlier this year he did a really good job but his “apprentice” took a screw out of a wooden cover from where our old water tank was and hammered it in to the carpet runner when putting the carpet back,it was way too big and he bent it in half,coming out of the shower the next morning bare foot I went in the bedroom for clothes and ripped the sole of my foot open. When I contacted him he was very apologetic on the young guy’s behalf and even offered to bring me a screw for the wooden cover lol I declined as I have loads of them.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

GSD said:


> .....and even offered to bring me a screw for the wooden cover lol I declined as I have loads of them.


Did he not offer a pack of plasters for your foot?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I detest looking for tradesmen. I make effort to read reviews and ratings trying to filter out the good ones. The amount of incompetent dumplings I've come across is crazy. 

That's the ones that bother to turn up. I've lost count of the ones that made an appointment and failed to turn up.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Ceramic cartridges are really quite simple. I wouldn't touch them until I saw this video 




Tap Magician on Amazon are really good for replacement cartridges.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

We have used the same plumber and electrician for 20 years, both fantastic. I always get my wife to call as they come round straight away if she calls, :lol:


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

My gripe currently is the workmanship on bought items, i saw an article for a 'double egg' hanging chair for the garden advertised in a magazine which boasted about how they were featured in top class websites.So they had a sale on and the wife has always fancied having one of these chairs, so i ordered it as a Xmas present at the back end of September. Delivered in October, however i noticed that the paint finish was awful on the base mainly due to weld spatter at various parts of the base. I got in contact and sent pictures of the faults as well as the poles which attach to the base were showing signs of rust through the paint. They agreed to replace the items, so after waiting until yesterday the items arrived, unpackaged them to find a superior powder coated finish and no weld spatter, but as always and there always is a but, the colour is Grey the originals were Black and no powder coating, just to top it off there are no holes drilled and tapped for the feet to screw into! In a way it's turned out colour wise ok as the chair itself is Grey so matches better. I have decided i can't be arsed to make a fuss now and will do what i need to for base to sit on. Just wondering how the quality control works out on these things.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Get him back to change it to your satisfaction that's what you are paying him/her for.
I must admit that I am not enamoured by isolating valves at all. You don't need them for years and then when you turn them on and off they have a tendency to leak - what's the point? I've got a new washer coming soon and I am paying to have it installed even though I am quite capable of doing it myself. What I will do however is make sure the installer doesn't touch the isolator valve - I'll turn the cold water off at the mains.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's not just the trades :wall:

My son has just moved house and the various folks both professional and trade have been diabolical.

Solicitors that ask for things that have already been provided meaning that agreed moving dates are missed and a removal firm that turn up with a van too small for the move, leaving them with half a move and then not coming back when the boss had promised that they would.

It's no wonder that the decent folks are booked up for ages - and good luck to them.

Andy.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Done apprenticeship in Gas fitting/plumbing and carpentry/bricklaying, so have a go at most things, dont tackle electric though as you cant see it or smell it.
has a shock when i was faultfinding on Gas cooker on a BG course, threw me over 12 feet away, put me off electrics.
know how to do it, ring mains, spurs etc, just cant trust it!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> We have used the same plumber and electrician for 20 years, both fantastic. I always get my wife to call as they come round straight away if she calls, :lol:


wonder why that is Andy:lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

AndyN01 said:


> It's not just the trades :wall:
> 
> My son has just moved house and the various folks both professional and trade have been diabolical.
> 
> ...


Just moved my mum today. Men and van were arriving at 11am(planned and ok) solicitor was told several times this week to delay money transfer until after 12 to give us chance to fill the van. She rings at 10.45 saying all going through and about to send money! Mum explained again and she said not a problem just ring once van was full and ready to go. Rang her 15mins prior to finishing and told great, go straight to estate agents(25mins away) to drop of keys and collect keys for new place. 
Van and cars all head to new place to get call from mum to say been a delay and be about another hour
So we had 2guys in a van being paid by the hour doing naff all! Plus side, the van guys were very good.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

spursfan said:


> wonder why that is Andy:lol:


Have you not seen the videos:lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I can confirm that all cartridges are NOT the same. The variety of minute detail differences is bewildering. Just don't ask me how many I've gone through to find the right one's.

But yes, someone at some point has fitted one / other the wrong way around.

I took my hot tap cartridge out the other day as it was dripping. A quick clean up and rebuild and it's fine. Just remember to lube between the ceramic disks.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

RandomlySet said:


> I've just been googling, and noticed a lot of them are colour coded...
> 
> If it annoys me more than expected, I may consider taking apart and having a look.... Maybe he's done it the "correct" way, and it was "wrong" before. Can't see how it was wrong, as it was a brand new tap when we had the kitchen done 4-5 years ago!


Hot and Cold should turn the opposite way to each other to turn on, if they're both turning the same way then one of the valves is incorrect.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I had an extension built 7 years ago that included a new bathroom, brickies were spot on it was the two useless guys that did the interior work that were muppets.

I bought this tap for the bathroom
https://victoriaplum.com/product/mode-carter-freestanding-bath-filler-tap

found it laid on the bathroom floor covered over in a pile of rubbish with the waterfall part of it bent at 45 degrees to where it should be! Had a go at them and was told that they'll "sort it, don't worry". Their sorting was just bending it back to where it almost was, it's meant to be an interference fit from the factory but now ours drips water out the side of the bent back interference fit! Brand new bath had a couple of chips in the edge, tiling had been done very poorly.

All really annoys me when I pay people who should be able to do a better job than I can and I see that I could've done a far better job given the time.

Just one of those things mate, either do it yourself and do it right but get earache, or let the missus pick people to do the job and internally know that you were right but externally be blamed by her for making her pick the person.

Can't win either way mate!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are the taps










Both would usually push backwards... Which as you say (vsideboy), would be a different way for hot and cold... Hot would be turning anticlockeise and cold would be clockwise....

Now though, cold has to be turned towards you...

The annoying thing is, that bowl is usually on it's end, propped up...

Usually wouldn't be a problem as we don't wash in the sink (yay dishwasher)..... However, since having a little en, I wash the bottles in there every night (hence that bowl)

Oh, and it wasn't until I took this picture that I noticed the overfill isn't centred :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RandomlySet said:


> Here are the taps
> 
> Oh, and it wasn't until I took this picture that I noticed the overfill isn't centred :lol:


We now know who does all the chores in your house. :lol:

That is going to annoy you now you've noticed. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> We now know who does all the chores in your house. :lol:
> 
> That is going to annoy you now you've noticed. :lol:


I do the baby bottle, the only reason we use the sink TBH.

I refuse to load the dishwasher :lol:

We're on our 3rd dishwasher... No matter how I loaded the first one, it was always "wrong".... SMBWO could load it, let me take a pic, empty it and reload and somehow it'd be wrong....

So when we got our second dishwasher, I told her I'm not going to even bother "learning" how to load it "properly" :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Overflow won't be centred with a mixer tap as the overflow pipe would most likely foul against the tap base / tails.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Overflow won't be centred with a mixer tap as the overflow pipe would most likely foul against the tap base / tails.


That did cross my mind TBH :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

RandomlySet said:


> I do the baby bottle, the only reason we use the sink TBH.
> 
> I refuse to load the dishwasher :lol:
> 
> ...


Tell me about it mate, I can't take the washing out of the washing machine and hang it on a clothes airer in the kitchen because I do it wrong, how can hanging clothes be done wrong?

Anyway as far as your taps go I would suggest that having to push them backwards to turn them on would be wrong so in effect he's corrected the latest one and the other one is still wrong. As in reality if your back wall was nearer then the taps couldn't be used so they should pull forwards to turn on and then return to 12 oclock to turn off.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I wonder if the fitter asked which way we wanted them to turn? I can't remember. But I know I'd have probably said to push back :lol:

I bet the hot tap has a cold cartridge in


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a mixer tap in my utility room. It has what I would call ordinary tap tops for hot and cold. In both cases I turn them anti-clockwise for on.

All of the taps in my house work in the same way, they are right hand threads.

There is a mixer tap that has a single knob that controls both hot and cold. I have one in my kitchen.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> There is a mixer tap that has a single knob that controls both hot and cold.


I am resisting making the obvious joke with that comment. :lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to battle the "you're loading it wrong" / "that's not how you hang that up" issues!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

.... and sparkies not putting fixing screws in the vertical position lol


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Rundie said:


> .... and sparkies not putting fixing screws in the vertical position lol


My Grandad was a joiner when he was still alive and I recall being taught to make the screws the same so they are tidy when I was about 10, still do it to this day.


----------

